

We quit our programming jobs to found a startup. What do you think? - k33n
http://blog.15seconds.me/we-quit-our-programming-jobs-to-do-a-startup

======
inkaudio
I've been reading stories of successful founders, I learned that many of them
don't quit their jobs or drop out of school until they have acquired a
significant audience or customers to reduce their risk. I read the blog post
about what your startup is doing, in essence you're competing with YouTube,
that's going to be very hard with no audience or customers.

~~~
k33n
We're definitely not competing with YouTube, but I certainly see your point
about getting customers first. It's a valid one, and we were just too
miserable in our jobs to wait for that :)

